# zymox ear drops



## Jennet (Jan 4, 2011)

Has anyone tried zymox ear drops? Both of my dogs have occasional brown wax in their ears which i have been using an old tube of otomax for. Now I read that this can cause hearing loss so I want to try the zymox and some ear cleaner.


----------



## RachelsaurusRexU (Sep 4, 2010)

I actually purchased some because I've read a lot of good things about it, but haven't used it yet.


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

I have the zymox right now at home. I bought it at Amazon and my one yellow lab gets the brown **** in her ears and actually since I use this now on her( its expensive I thought though) she is doing much better with it. I find I have gone to the vet and gotten the ear med's for the dogs when they have infections but when I have used this product I actually have not been there in a while for any type of infection. Even my lab I posted had that fat ear going on and this all cleared up. Don't know if it was that zymox was waht did the help, but she is absolutely fine no ear infections ! I do not use it all the time though only if I feel she is in need of it. Starts itching her ear or shaking her head then I use it every so often! But I would recommend it!


----------



## Khan (Jan 17, 2010)

I have used it, and have found that it works great. I have only needed to use it 1-2 times only to have the ears clear right up. I like that. I also like that it has a shelf life of like 2 yrs. which means keeping it on hand for the occasional use is not a bad idea.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

along with plucking their ear hair, we used zymox once a month on all of our shih tzus ( ah, i still miss them) and we use them on bubba the pug now...his ear canals are very very narrow and were neglected...so we had them surgically flushed first...and now we just maintain...

he doesn't get yeasty smelly infections...he just has wax....and less of it these days.

now we use it prophylactically...maybe once every few months....


----------

